# Potted Aquarium Plants



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

My question pertains to Plants that are sold by "the bunch" where it is several stalks either rubber banded together in a pot, or they use a lead wire weight to hold the bunch together.

Can you separate the bunch and plant the stalks in your tank individually? Will each stalk become its own plant? Will it eventually root?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Most of them do well planted by themselves. Exactly what type of plant is needed to give you any real advice on how to take of it.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, you need to separate the stalks to get the best growth. The bands at the end will usually kill any growth below them, so remove them. Then plant each stem however you like, and hopefully they will root. I always had issues with some plants, getting them to not float, but the floaters were pretty good at blocking out light and grew anyways


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cabomba caroliniana specifically. Ive seen that its Average Care and Medium light. Also that "they are very easily cloned, Cut them in half at node and plant the top. the plant will do the rest" i guess i kinda answered my own question.....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with the majority here.On stem plants its better to plant each stem on its own,to allow light and water movement around it.It also helps it to root better and grow better,IMO,and gives a bushier appearance.

Things like the dwarf baby tears and microsword are very hard to plant individually,but using tweezers,its easy to plant small bunches.Just only plant a few of the bunches together.It will carpet soon after,if given enough light and nutrients.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, we need an "Agree" button around here......

Depends on whose material you read. Amano suggest 2-3 stems per hole and others like Christel Kasselmann say one stem per hole. Both are very well known in the planted aquarium world.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

i kind of made a forest out of the 6 stalks. There is plenty of room in between and the fish are enjoying swimming through the "forest." I think it will look great when it fills out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> LOL, we need an "Agree" button around here......
> 
> Depends on whose material you read. Amano suggest 2-3 stems per hole and others like Christel Kasselmann say one stem per hole. Both are very well known in the planted aquarium world.


Hmmm,an agree button.I agree,we need one!Will fit in well with the welcome and thanks!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

We DO need an 'agree' button!! Along with the 'like' button that I suggested months ago!!!

I've planted stem plants all in a bunch and I've also separated them out. They all grow, but you do have to take the wool, elastic, metal weights off of them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You spend too much time on fb....like button.....hmmmp!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't you "hmmmmp" me and my "like" button you old crank!  

(S'right! I went there!!!) XD


----------

